
Belgian supermarket pilots AI product recognition at checkout - g-n
https://www.colruytgroup.com/wps/portal/cg/en/home/press/press-releases/first-belgian-supermarket-to-test-automatic-recognition
======
g-n
At Colruyt we're testing a system that helps customers at the checkout by
automatically recognizing fruits and vegetables. The system is built on top of
a (partly) self-service AI platform built by Robovision.

